# How to test an igbt



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Semiconductors if operated the way they are suppose to will fail in the first 72 after they are burned in from manufacturing. after that they should not fail, unless run outside of specs.
Difficult to test is if the chip is still bounded to the heat sink.
a quick test is use a thermometer to measure the base. or just sit it on a ice cube and see when you see it melting. use low current for this or you will fry the chip if not bonded.

the other is if you have a high impedance volt/ohm meter is to test the on resistance.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

True about the fact electronics fail either within the first hours of usage or either fail after a much longer time span. Also known as the "Bath Tub Curve" . (the deep flat part of the bath-tub is where least failures occur, and most at the edges. The domain axis is time, vertical axis is failure rate)

I find it rather amusing to see someone bind a specific number of hours to this phenomena in which components within electronic devices fail prematurely. Did the universe tell you something they managed to keep hidden from me ? 

About the question of the topic starter. Determining IGBT age is difficult/problematic with regular equipment. What is easiest is to measure the saturation voltage, leakage current as function of (reverse) gate voltage. V gate threshold etc. These are parameters that are often documented in the datasheets. 
Its not likely these parameters will indicate life / wear, but they can show damage effect from abuse.

6 months? How many IGBT's did you order? A container? If its only a few IGBTs you need, go to digikey, farnell,mouser or richardson etc etc.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> I find it rather amusing to see someone bind a specific number of hours to this phenomena in which components within electronic devices fail prematurely. Did the universe tell you something they managed to keep hidden from me ?
> 
> .


It depends on how much burnin tests rooms you have used and incomming inspection. Having manufactured electronics since the 60;s that use solid-state, I have quite a lot of data to support it.


----------

